# Motorhome Parking at UK Fun Parks



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

For the coming half term we thought we would visit Alton Towers for a couple of days and see if we could stop overnight on their site as we have done many times at Eurodisney and Futuroscope. Both of these have dedicated parking areas. 

Unfortunately, Alton Towers do not allow this at all and recommended a caravan site a couple of miles away. Whilst it looks a nice site it is sub optimal. I have responded that I think they are missing out on another sales opportunity and we will plan another trip through the tunnel and spend our money in France.

I did wonder if we should have a small section on the site showing all the attractions that are 'motorhome friendly' from providing separate parking through to overnight spaces when attending as paying customers?

Any thoughts or any locations members would like to recommend?

Regards

Ed


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Good idea for when travelling with the grandchildren. Don't know of any though apart from gulliver's world for young children. and can't remember which one  
Sue


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Drayton manor has it's own campsite in the grounds, never stayed there. £15 a night and i think you can get discounted tickets for next day into the park.
I read somewhere that the C&CC have taken over a site just 1 mile from Alton towers...


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, C&CC have "The Star" at Alton now, they also have a site at Gullivers Milton Keynes.

Ben


----------

